
Show HN: Worfor – Curated list of job and internships in AI Industry - alexwawl
Hello, I’m maker of Worfor (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;worfor.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;worfor.com</a>) . Worfor - curated list of jobs and internships in AI Industry.
We have 20% discount for all HN members. Just use this coupon: HackerNews20.
If you are an startup - ping me directly and we will try to find best solution for you.
======
alexwawl
5 minutes after posting on HN. Hacker found way how to post job without
payment:D If you are reading this - how did you do this?

